# how to tell if my red bellie is Male or Female



## 63galaxie

how can I tell if my red bellie is Male/Female


----------



## Fry

63galaxie said:


> how can I tell if my red bellie is Male/Female


extreemly difficult if not impossible to tell when they are not sexually mature.There is no way to know for sure.When they are ready to breed(pair up and turn black),I believe a good feeding will reveal the female as her belly will be distictivly larger.

here is a shot of my alpha female.she laid eggs 2-3 days ago.It is still obvious that she is female, as none of my males will look like this after a meal.
View attachment 127029

IMO your reds will have to be close to 1 year old to notice the difference between the 2.This is just theory,but im am sure I am not the only breeder to notice this.


----------



## Leasure1

Very few people can tell just by sight. Females are usually wider than the males as fry said. Just plan on not knowing until you see one of them shoot eggs out.


----------



## bigbipo

Fry said:


> how can I tell if my red bellie is Male/Female


extreemly difficult if not impossible to tell when they are not sexually mature.There is no way to know for sure.When they are ready to breed(pair up and turn black),I believe a good feeding will reveal the female as her belly will be distictivly larger.

here is a shot of my alpha female.she laid eggs 2-3 days ago.It is still obvious that she is female, as none of my males will look like this after a meal.
View attachment 127029

IMO your reds will have to be close to 1 year old to notice the difference between the 2.This is just theory,but im am sure I am not the only breeder to notice this.
[/quote]

Can you repost PIX PLEASE!! 
since the fury update we've lost all our image, it would be alsome if u could repost


----------



## itstheiceman

yeah, could you re-post that pic of your female after eating


----------



## zig

repost picture plz


----------



## Leasure1

Be patient guys. He isn't on here all day long like some are. And why is this thread being bumped after 5 months. Knock it off!!!

Here is a pic of a breeding pair. Male front, female back.


----------

